# I'm renting a Hertz Lyft car next Tuesday in SF ANY ADVICE ???



## Mustafuoco (May 11, 2017)

Is there Any one who is renting from Hertz for Lyft can give advice ??? Thanks


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

You have a Cornish Rex or a Sphinx ?? Cute. Great cats.
What kind of advice do you want ? Make certain that you drive enough to pay the weekly rental plus the tax. If your rental is $215 per week the tax will be around $28. Last thing that you want is to rent a car and you do not make enough in fares to pay for it. If your Lyft earnings are under $215 for the week, they will pull money from your account to pay the bill.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

My advice, don't. You're not going to get the rental for free unless you want to be a Lyft slave. If you chose to anyway, make sure they give you something that is ready to go. If it is a mess and needs to be cleaned, don't take it.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

I rent because I do not want to put a lot of miles on my car. The insurance issue is a concern and the upkeep for my car reduces my income. Therefore, I rent and I have rented with Lyft and Uber. All cars were in excellent shape. It is a weekly rental. Try it for one month. If it is too much for you, you can stop. If you have any type of problem with the car, you return it , they fix the issue or give you another car. Dont forget, you have the car for your personal use, also.
JMO


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

I work and sleep in my rental and sometimes still don’t get my free rental. I’m not kidding. It’s hard to get it totally covered unless you work in sf and do a bunch of line rides. A plus is you get a car to live in and a job. Not bad if you plan on saving up a lot of money because you can work like crazy and skip out of insane Bay Area/ California rent prices


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Living in your car may be a temp solution, but quite difficult over the long run. It seems like an efficient idea, but obviously its a temp fix at best. prices are ridiculous, but you still got to live. if your not planning on sticking around its not a bad idea. the rates arent that good to live such an extreme lifestyle. be safe out there!


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

If your Lyft bonus requires you to get a high number of rides, why would anyone even consider not accepting lines?

Thats like 2-for-1 ride counts towards your bonus. I wish I had nothing but lines... Until I hit my ride number anyway.


----------



## Jack Pavlov (Nov 7, 2015)

Do not rent from Hertz! There are cheaper and better options. HyreCar (I've used, a bit expensive but if you work 110 hours on Lyft/Uber like I do, then it's NOTHING). 

There are a couple other startups that are doing the same. Explore a lease option with increased mileage cap. That might be cheaper than 800 a month with Hertz. If Lease is 200-300 a month + mileage buffer, even if you pay 500 or 600, you still get free maintenance covered with a car that is eventually going back.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

beezlewaxin said:


> If your Lyft bonus requires you to get a high number of rides, why would anyone even consider not accepting lines?
> 
> Thats like 2-for-1 ride counts towards your bonus. I wish I had nothing but lines... Until I hit my ride number anyway.


Line isn't available everywhere. No line rides in Dallas.


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

Its really hard to make it in 40 hours now, you need about 40 a day in gas, and they target express drivers, and give you long rides now, its all fixed, and I went from 700 a week to about 300, because they don't care about the closest ping, express drivers get the worst algorithm, its all fixed now. Sorry, but they will make it impossible to get your car rental, even block your app, they are nasty crooks!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

harry smith said:


> Its really hard to make it in 40 hours now, you need about 40 a day in gas, and they target express drivers, and give you long rides now, its all fixed, and I went from 700 a week to about 300, because they don't care about the closest ping, express drivers get the worst algorithm, its all fixed now. Sorry, but they will make it impossible to get your car rental, even block your app, they are nasty crooks!


Totally disagree on all your opinions. As to closest ping issue -- do you think that a pax will wait 10-15 minutes for a ride. They will cancel. Often, I am waiting for a stop light to change and the pax will cancel because my car is not moving toward them.



Mustafuoco said:


> Is there Any one who is renting from Hertz for Lyft can give advice ??? Thanks


Mustafuoco - as I told you earlier, try it for a month and see how it works for you. You should already know where the busy areas are. Starting out, aim for the lowest rental goals. Yes, you will have to pay money for the car. Just make certain that you have enough money in your Lyft earning account to cover what you will owe. I am in Los Angeles. I have one call after another. I have to log-off to eat, etc. You are further north but still close to a major college, always a good trip maker.
Keep in mind - most of the opinions shown here are drivers that strive to not pay any money for the car. There are other options. Have fun - don't let these guys scare you. All levels are totally achievable.



Jack Pavlov said:


> Do not rent from Hertz! There are cheaper and better options. HyreCar (I've used, a bit expensive but if you work 110 hours on Lyft/Uber like I do, then it's NOTHING).
> 
> There are a couple other startups that are doing the same. Explore a lease option with increased mileage cap. That might be cheaper than 800 a month with Hertz. If Lease is 200-300 a month + mileage buffer, even if you pay 500 or 600, you still get free maintenance covered with a car that is eventually going back.


HyreCar's are owned cars that people choose to rent out to other drivers - a concept that makes no sense to me. Is the insurance adequate for ride share work? Probably not. What happens if I wreck the car and the owner's insurance company says - We will not pay. I am liable for the damages or cost to settle the issue. No thanks !!! Also, most of these private owners charge a huge amount and they have a weekly milage limit on the car. Believe me, it is no where near what I drive per week.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> Cynergie - First, you typed a lot to say little. Secondly, your thoughts are quite absurd. Thirdly, there is no requirement of 50 min on-line for a rental car. Not in Los Angeles, anyway. I have no problem making either of the Bonus figures per week and I do not sleep in my car nor drive 110 hours per week.
> Why would you give a new driver that is not certain she is making the correct choice such abusive information ??
> Your line of thinking is flawed.


First, I'm entitled to express and say whatever I feel. I do not require your permission to say anything on this forum

Second, I don't care for what you think. If in doubt, see above. This is still a free country.

Third, there is no "Thirdly". Regardless, be thankful you're either a resident of the city in which you drive. Or found affordable lodgings in the area so you don't have to sleep in your car. The cost of living in SF -- which recently became the most expensive city in the nation -- is such that anyone making under $100k/yr can't afford the $3.5k/mo rent. Or a $200+ per night hotel/motel room. Fact of the matter is LyfUber drivers DO sleep around the city in their cars. I've seen them in action. So the fact you don't -- and apparently cherry pick enough to make your bonus weekly -- is a blessing for you. Care to share with your less fortunate brethren on here how you make your PDB or especially rental bonus a consistent reality each week btw?

I drive in the SF market which -- as many other drivers in these forums can attest to -- is 100% different from the LA one. You can't compare the LA and SF markets by default of their different driver bonuses, driver promos, marketing campaigns, geographic terrain, different rates, traffic patterns, freeway traffic volume, city's socioeconomic composition, number LyfUber drivers congesting the volume of streets, driving logistics (parking lot LA vs SF where you CAN actually move your vehicle at height rush hour), absurd cost of living, early adaptation of tech which impacts LyfUber sector, and the idiosyncratic cultural hyper norms of the residents. The latter which has a significant impact on your bottom line. As a Lyft driver I can attest to the absolute latter factor.

That being said, when I was driving for Lyft earlier this summer, you had to maintain a 90% acceptance rating and make 125+ rides to qualify for a full rental reimbursement. Any rides above that 125 to 130 limit was profit to driver. But by that point, you'd have likely put in some 55+ hours that week because of the Machiavellian games Lucille always played with the drivers. Those metrics changed over the course of the summer to include PEAK hour rides. This made attaining driver PDB and rental bonuses completely unattainable for many SF drivers. I don't know if that's still the case now however.

I'm not giving this new driver abusive information. I'm giving her a cold dose of reality. That being said, perhaps the OP will report back on here a month from now. Let us know the steady $30/hr+ to $1800+ a week they're making with Lyft on a consistent basis. Hopefully share some of their driving strategies for how they can so consistently be gainfully employed by Lyft (compared to Uber with the lion's market share) AND make significant income to quit their day job if they've got one. Personally, I'd be the first one to eat crow and apologize for being such a churlish scum puppy.

However given the increasing hi-jinks on LyfUber side in screwing over the IC driver base, I just don't think that's going to be the case....


----------



## Mustafuoco (May 11, 2017)

I want to thank you all for advising .good job



KK2929 said:


> You have a Cornish Rex or a Sphinx ?? Cute. Great cats.
> What kind of advice do you want ? Make certain that you drive enough to pay the weekly rental plus the tax. If your rental is $215 per week the tax will be around $28. Last thing that you want is to rent a car and you do not make enough in fares to pay for it. If your Lyft earnings are under $215 for the week, they will pull money from your account to pay the bill.


It's a Sphinx 4 yers old nice and smart cat .needs 2 showers aweek or the skin become oily . Hhhh check them in you tube .


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Mustafuoco said:


> I want to thank you all for advising .good job
> 
> It's a Sphinx 4 yers old nice and smart cat .needs 2 showers aweek or the skin become oily . Hhhh check them in you tube .


 I know them well and the Cornish Rex. Thanks for the info.



Cynergie said:


> First, I'm entitled to express and say whatever I feel. I do not require your permission to say anything on this forum
> 
> Second, I don't care for what you think. If in doubt, see above. This is still a free country.
> 
> ...


 You still type a lot and say little and, sadly, what you say is crude and/or incorrect.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> First, I'm entitled to express and say whatever I feel. I do not require your permission to say anything on this forum
> 
> Second, I don't care for what you think. If in doubt, see above. This is still a free country.
> 
> ...












That's telling her.


----------



## Wiseleo (Feb 8, 2017)

Mustafuoco said:


> Is there Any one who is renting from Hertz for Lyft can give advice ??? Thanks


I don't rent a car, but I will advise you. The city becomes more navigable 8pm-3am. That's enough time to make money. I do not drive during the day. Those rush hour rides are extremely slow, regardless of the peak time bonus. If I want to drive during the day, I do so at San Jose airport.


----------



## Tinywhite817 (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm doing express drive in Fort Worth. My acceptance rate is never high enough to get the car for "free" but it's $213 once you add tax and I still end up making about 600-700 a week and I usually only drive about 40 hours mostly Wednesday-Sunday. So even though I don't get the pdb and it's fully free, I've still never payed out of pocket for it and still make a profit at the end of the week. Like the other girl from Dallas mentioned though when I picked up the car it was dirty and had not been cleaned since there were sodas in the cup holders and dirt all in the floorboards and personal items left in the car. But I just hooked up my vacuum in my garage and vacuumed it out and used some armor all wipes on it. 15 minutes and it was clean and was no big deal. Since I can't buy a car at the moment this is working out for me just fine. I do uber eats on the side since I can't do uber people with the lyft rental and that usually covers my gas for the day/week since I can cash out anytime unlike with lyft since they don't let you cash out since they wouldn't be able to take the rental money lol. Try it out you'll know if you wanna keep it by the end of the week. Spend a day driving from morning until night time and see what kind of demand there is in the area you wanna drive. Also download the "Primetime" app. It lets you know when areas are surging and what percent even when you aren't online or in the lyft app. You can set it for certain areas around the city you wanna drive and you can kinda track a pattern of when you wanna be in a certain area


----------

